
The 11 Day Plan to contain Covid-19 - RivieraKid
https://medium.com/@jb_89278/the-11-day-plan-to-contain-covid-19-the-global-11-day-plan-99e324630de7
======
RivieraKid
The author is a tech enterpreneur and investor, he has been advising the Czech
PM with handling the coronavirus crisis.

